# Piano Teq MIDI



## NormkbPlayer (Oct 29, 2019)

In this video, he uses a Midi file designed by Pianoteq. 
I couldn't find it anywhere.
Does anyone have it??
Regards Norman.


----------



## ohernie (Oct 31, 2019)

The midi file was used as a test standard on the purgatorycreek.com website. They hosted a piano shootout page that is no longer available. Individuals could record an audio of their virtual pianos and submit it along with information describing the recording system and it would be posted on the website. I never liked the composition, for testing or otherwise, but it did serve it's purpose as a baseline. I doubt that there is any copyright attached to the midi file so I have attached it to this reply.


----------



## ohernie (Oct 31, 2019)

(Talk about being an old fart that never throws anything away ...)


----------

